# New immigration regulation for PRP Spouse



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just saw a new immigration regulation which was dated on Government Gazette 29 Nov 2018, and thought to let you know who were issued PRP Spouse: 

"(6) A foreigner contemplated in section 26(b) of the Act who has been issued with a
permanent residence permit shall, within the last six months of the second year following the issuing of that permit, avail himself or herself for an interview at any office of the Department.”.

I guess you have to be interviewed to let DHA know that your spousal relationship still exists.


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

@Spiggles

This has been around for long time. Actually, you do not have to submit to an interview. You would only need to send or provide a sworn affidavit that your relationship still exists.
Section 26)B) PRs are subject to be cancelled if relationship cease to exist within 2 years after that PR cert was issued.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Providence said:


> @Spiggles
> 
> This has been around for long time. Actually, you do not have to submit to an interview. You would only need to send or provide a sworn affidavit that your relationship still exists.
> Section 26)B) PRs are subject to be cancelled if relationship cease to exist within 2 years after that PR cert was issued.


I see, thanks. Do you know where to send/provide an affidavit?


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

I dont have it. That particular provision to submit an affidavit tothe DG was actually the new ammendment made to that section of that Act in Nov 2018 so its still fairly new. And now in your case you have the next 18 months to get it


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

Providence said:


> I dont have it. That particular provision to submit an affidavit tothe DG was actually the new ammendment made to that section of that Act in Nov 2018 so its still fairly new. And now in your case you have the next 18 months to get it


hey 
im PRP holdersince 2015under 26B married to SA citizen
but havent submit any forms since 2015 nor interview what do you advise?


----------



## SA Explorer (Jun 25, 2019)

Providence said:


> I dont have it. That particular provision to submit an affidavit tothe DG was actually the new ammendment made to that section of that Act in Nov 2018 so its still fairly new. And now in your case you have the next 18 months to get it


Good day Providence,
Please clarify regarding "18 months to get it". 
Does it take 18 months to receive confirmation from the Permit Compliance Unit?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

ZSA said:


> hey
> im PRP holdersince 2015under 26B married to SA citizen
> but havent submit any forms since 2015 nor interview what do you advise?


i have the same question bcoz most of my friends also got PR but after that they did not submit any thing,,so what they have to do now???????


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

colesbergkhn said:


> ZSA said:
> 
> 
> > hey
> ...



I really dont know Coles 
Last week i sent an email to HA and phoned them.. But it seemed like they don't know as well.. They advised me to go to HA and ask them but in HA they asked me to email the HA... So i dont think anyone really know... Can anyone get certitcate for complaince tell us


----------



## david_meer (Oct 21, 2019)

has anyone figured this out yet? I asked at our Main Office in Port Elizabeth yesterday and no one knew anything about this. I email the permitcompliance email and just got a generic reply


----------



## SA Explorer (Jun 25, 2019)

david_meer said:


> has anyone figured this out yet? I asked at our Main Office in Port Elizabeth yesterday and no one knew anything about this. I email the permitcompliance email and just got a generic reply


Same here... I received only a generic reply in April 2019...


----------



## SA Explorer (Jun 25, 2019)

The DHA call center does not give any information on the permit compliance process...
Has anyone received a feedback from the DHA after sending document to [email protected]?


----------

